
Ask HN: How can I build a social following? - hsikka
I just started a vlog! I&#x27;m very new to this, but I really would like to improve and better myself. Please let me know what you think?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;dC-1OQ-3fb8
======
gus_massa
This is the 6th almost resubmission in a week of a similar question. If you
resubmit too much, the mods will ban your account.

I think that for this site it's better to submit videos with more technical
content. Do you have an interesting technical project? Have you solved an
interesting technical problem? It doesn't have to be a groundbreaking result.

For example see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14226889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14226889)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11954920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11954920)

These are not videos, but blog posts with a video. Usually blog posts are
better here, but you can try to get a few ideas from them.

------
a13n
It's pretty obvious that you aren't asking for help, you're trying to get
subs. You've put in very little effort, why should people help you?

If you genuinely want help, then exclude the link, and people will take you
more seriously.

